# How do I test my air flow sensor? '91 Stanza



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

I suspect my air flow sensor is bad or going bad (rough starting and idle), but how does one test it before replacing it?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A simple way to check the air flow meter is to start the car and unplug the meter if it smooths out the idle then it is probably bad.

Troy


----------



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

What a great piece of advice! I'll try that asap. BTW, where should I be looking for the air flow sensor (no manual, little experience).

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is up next to the airbox and has a wide plug on it.

Troy


----------



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

OK, I unplugged the air flow sensor, and other than the car wanting to die unless I was giving it gas, it did not appear to run any differently at low RPM than with the sensor connected.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The air flow meter is probably not the issue. I would ensure the regular tune up parts are all good with a new Nissan air and fuel filter, cap and rotor, and NGK spark plugs. Check the throttle body condition on the inside by opening the throttle plate all the way to see how dirty the inside is. I think the air bleed and idle air control solenoid may be dirty. The good concentrated fuel injector cleaners, like 44K from BG, can make a big difference after runing it through with a tank of premium fuel.

Troy


----------



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The air flow meter is probably not the issue. I would ensure the regular tune up parts are all good with a new Nissan air and fuel filter, cap and rotor, and NGK spark plugs. Check the throttle body condition on the inside by opening the throttle plate all the way to see how dirty the inside is. I think the air bleed and idle air control solenoid may be dirty. The good concentrated fuel injector cleaners, like 44K from BG, can make a big difference after runing it through with a tank of premium fuel.
> 
> Troy


My father-in-law (a pseudo-mechanic) did a quick "tune up" on it when we bought it, but like you suspect I think a lot more could be done. I will try the quick fixes first (injector cleaner), and then may work my way under the hood if I need to.

Thanks again!


----------

